# black screen



## adrian19932012 (Feb 20, 2013)

i turn on my compaq cq58 computer and it starts up to the symbol and then says preparing automatic repair and then goes to black screen. i need help i dont know how to fix it..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It should still be under Warranty, correct?

Try tapping F8 on boot to see if you can get into safe mode.


----------

